# Game #18: Lakers (8-9) @ Rockets (8-8)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Houston Rockets
Tuesday, 04 December 2012
2000H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, CSH
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Duhon | G Bryant | C Howard | F Jamison | F World Peace

@

Rockets
G Lin | G Harden | C Asik | F Patterson | F Parsons​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm done trying to guess what this team will do. I just hope they play hard and smart. Kobe vs. Harden should be fun.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Houston front line has really come along. We still have only one road game win all year no?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The Houston front line has really come along. We still have only one road game win all year no?


Correct, against Dallas.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe/Harden will be fun. Would be great to get a road win.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Remember when we thought the Lakers were good?....and then they started playing....sigh...back in the day


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Against the Lakers, a dude named Aflallo (sp?) was 2 points shy of tying his career best in scoring (32).

Harden should go gor 50 againtst the Lakers' swiss-cheese defense. i expect at least 7 triples by The Beard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeremy Lin will probably have an encore performance of the last time he played the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Jeremy Lin will probably have an encore performance of the last time he played the Lakers.


He didn't do all that well if I remember correctly?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> He didn't do all that well if I remember correctly?


Sorry, I meant when he was with New York.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol out tonight with tendinitis in both knees. Jamison will start.

Morris has also been taken out of the starting lineup and Duhon will start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Gasol out tonight with tendinitis in both knees. Jamison will start.
> 
> Morris has also been taken out of the starting lineup and Duhon will start.


Yep...



> Two new starters for the Lakers tonight vs Houston: Jamison for Pau at the four (out with tendinitis) and Duhon for Morris at the point


-Dave McMenamin



...and why Sacre was recalled too.



> Lakers recall Robert Sacre from D-Fenders http://t.co/uJxLwBqX


-Mark Medina


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now they're saying he's out indefinitely but that no trade talks are in the works.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> And now they're saying he's out indefinitely but that no trade talks are in the works.





> New story: Pau Gasol to sit *indefinitely* to rest his knees; no trade is in the works according to league sources http://t.co/XV0hblk8


-Dave McMenamin


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers F Pau Gasol out Tuesday
> 
> HOUSTON -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Pau Gasol will not play Tuesday against the Houston Rockets because of tendinitis in both knees.
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8709159&city=losangeles


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is nobody watching? I missed the first half because of work but I see we're up 58-45 at the half. Looks like Kobe's playing extremely well and the Rockets have a ridiculous amount of offensive rebounds.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Son of a bitch... Why is this on so early? I didn't record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wtf? Ebanks plays last game now earl Clark? Stop tinkering Pringles!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wtf? Ebanks plays last game now earl Clark? Stop tinkering Pringles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Keep in mind that Pau is out so that's probably the reason Clark is getting time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Metta just drilled a DEEP three. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know many times Kobe has to get hit near the rim for him to get a call. And this is something that's been happening for the last few years. It seems like it's getting more and more rare to see him get a call when he drives in. Perhaps that's why he doesn't do it as much anymore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice contribution from the bench tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead is 7 with 6 minutes to go. Kobe and Dwight about to check back in.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Weak foul by Duhon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers doing their best to blow this game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

1 on 4 by Kobe. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Good hard foul by Peace.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go...Dwight, make your ****ing free throws.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hack-a-Dwight again? Weak sauce. :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

4 point lead with 3 minutes left, a road win would be huge.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard is killing us with the free throw situation he's not even looking like he can make one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gotta take him out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight sucks.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: This team is just unbelievable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lol letting Greg Smith go career night and outplay Dwight who is sinking us at the line. and now our sorry ass defense is killing us.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on, Dwight!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****ing defense! :mad2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rockets take the lead. Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

2/2 by Dwight. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There you go, Dwight! Hits both free throws and then blocks it out of bounds on the other end.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nasty block! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Lazy D. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuq! Fuq! Fuq! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hero mode activated. :sigh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Metta gets blown by and then Kobe takes a terrible shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sigh*

I don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow Harden is just blowing by Metta.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Where's Pau when you need someone to blame? llullz


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did Howard spike that block into the third row? He could have just kept it in bounds. Houston scored on that play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Joey crawford is a shitheadn we are a bad team plain and simple another 4th quarter collapse we have all the hallmarks their bench has destroyed us.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a rebound by Duhon. :drool:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow great rebound by Duhon incredibly we still got a chance great 3 by Kobe


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's see if Pringles can draw something up or just has Kobe iso.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe Kobe should put on his big boy pants and play team ball instead of jacking shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know Kobe was open but shoulda went for 2 Metta rebounds and instead of going straight up fades. damn a stupid ass loss just a terrible loss.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Most painful loss of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Maybe Kobe should put on his big boy pants and play team ball instead of jacking shots.


who should he have passed it to. we don't have any ****ing shooters and its not like Dantoni woulda put Meeks on the floor to draw up a misdirection play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok I have to ask... Wtf metta? Did he think we needed a 3 start to turn around... and then realized a layup could tie it?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> who should he have passed it to. we don't have any ****ing shooters and its not like Dantoni woulda put Meeks on the floor to draw up a misdirection play.


It's not just one play. Kobe's iq seems to drop 20 points at the end of games.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Maybe Kobe should put on his big boy pants and play team ball instead of jacking shots.


If you are talking about the last two shots I'm fine with them. Ill take Kobe contested shots in the final seconds over some players being open. You saw what metta did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you are talking about the last two shots I'm fine with them. Ill take Kobe contested shots in the final seconds over some players being open. You saw what metta did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


The one at the rim I am fine with. The one I was thinking about was the one where he dribbled out the shot clock and then put up a running mid range shot which led to a Harden fast break.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Worthy and Horry telling the truth.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing pathetic...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Awful awful awful. This team sucks.

I can't wait until Nash gets back, I'll still stand by my statement that we'll be fine by christmas but damn are we pathetic as of today.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Time Warner Cable curse....that company is evil enough for that to be true

**** you Lakers


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just another pathetic loss. These guys are playing like they expect to be handed wins. Its sad.

Kobe went full hero ball last night. We saw some flashes before but this was the first time we have seen full blown Kobe mode. Kobe took as many shots as the rest of the starters combined. Another interesting stat: Lakers are 1-7 when Kobe scores 30+ and 7-3 when he scores less than 30.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not supporting Kobe chucking, but in some of those games he's been forced to because the rest of the team is playing passively.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lTeZ6elLcow

lol....sigh


----------

